# How to fix broken parcel shelf clips



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I have broken both the central parcel shelf clips, no idea how but that's how it is. I have a rather neat idea for a fix rather than a complete replacement of the whole parcel shelf, which will cost around a fiver.

Assuming it works, anyone else with the same problem interested in a cheap and hopefully quite tidy OEM solution? I'll post a full how to once the job's jobbed.


----------



## Stevey83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes please. Broke one of mine as well annoyingly..


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No problem, I'll let you know how it goes and work out a final price. Won't be more than a tenner.


----------



## mamwr (Mar 29, 2015)

This sounds interesting. One of mine is broken too.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

my p/s one is loose but ,the other is solid.
Doesnt worry me atm, but Ill go for anything easy!


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

Interested. One of mine is currently tenuously held together with black electrical tape.


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

Also interested. One of mine is broken


----------



## Stevey83 (Oct 16, 2011)

I tried glueing mine. Didn't work surprisingly!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm expecting to have a play this weekend, if successful I'll post a how-to on this thread and a separate note in the group buys forum. I thought there'd be interest but a little surprised how much and how quick!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Years ago I split my parcel shelf siliconed it to stop the dreadful squeak and one of mine was broken so removed them both and installed them into two peaces on nice leather. worked a treat and better than the oem :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK so the verdict on my replacement clips is positive so here's the how to.

You'll need

A pair of new clips (or 1)
A drill with 2-3 mm bit
stanley knife
Dremel-type multitool
Epoxy / 2 pack adhesive of your choice
Micro G-clamps (clothes peg will do)
Insulation tape

First job is to use the dremel tool or a good old fashioned stanley knife to remove around half of the broken stump where it joins to the parcel shelf, leaving you with something like this:



You're aiming to reduce the thickness of the stub, not the length.

Next, you need to drill a few pilot holes into the parcel shelf behind the section you've just cut out going back around 3-5 mm into the remains of the old clip, to make a recess into which you will stick the new clip:



You can clean up the recess to make it as close as possible to perfectly rectangular using the sanding/grinding bit in the dremel. Ideally you want the whole area from the back on your recess to the remains of the old clip as flat as possible:



With that done, you need to offer up the new clip, alongside the old, to gauge how much of the tail you need to trim off. They're 35 mm long, whereas the originals protrude from the shelf by about 25mm. How much you need to cut off will depent how deep your recess is. The deeper you go, the stronger the repair, but also the more work you have shaping the recess and the greater the risk of going all the way through the plastic and getting the mesh bit of the shelf caught up in the drill with possibly disastrous consequences.

Finally, stick the new clips in place, after keying the bonding surfaces with a little P100. Secure with your choice of improvised clamp for 24 hrs until dried.



So the burning question.... where do you get the new clips from? I had a batch made up by additive manufacturing, which has been widely touted over the last year or so as the wonder technology for repairing stuff like this that isn't readily available or no longer supported, but this is the first real application I've been aware of. The downside is you need a CAD package to generate a 3D model, and then you need to find a local printer who's willing to do small batch runs. Luckily I found a man....

The rest of my batch can be bought via a group buy (viewtopic.php?f=4&t=993945). If there's continued demand, please post on the group buy page and when there's enough I'll get some more made up.


----------



## Stevey83 (Oct 16, 2011)

So do the new clips have pegs which go into the holes?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stevey83 said:


> So do the new clips have pegs which go into the holes?


Not from how i read it ,the holes are just pilot holes to cut out a square for the new section of clip to fit to


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes, the new clip just sits in the hole. Strictly speaking the hole isn't necessary, but making it increases the surface area of the bond and makes the repair stronger. Also looks a little neater.


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

this was my solution it still holds after 2 years 

Made of steel painted black


----------



## nl59 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Gone Ape, I added you as a friend as I'm not sure how to private message you. I am interested in a pair of those plastic clips if you have any availible? 
Joe


----------



## brunopdionisio (Jun 4, 2015)

For what is worth I've fixed mine by placing some velcro on the inside of the shelf. 
Works like a charm and no more plastic rattles


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's also pretty ingenious, nice one :lol:


----------

